# What does a handler charge and how does it work?



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Just out of curiosity what does a handler charge and how does all that work? Anyone ever use one or done it themselves? Thanks!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You mean have someone show your goats for you?

I do it for free for anyone who needs a extra hand in the ring.. But I 'know' someone who pays 4-H kids to do it.. Guess it all depends on how you go about it...


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes somone to show my goats.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Unless you think your goat is good enough to win the whole
thing, why not learn as you go? Maybe the dairy people are
naughtier, but at the Boer shows people help you. Anyway,
I wouldn't be afraid to ask somebody if they know an 
experienced kid that would do it for you. I've done it before
when I didn't like the judge.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I"ve shown once in two dif rings so i knwo what it's like. It's more for if I can't..I don't really want to explain why. JUst want to know if anyone has used one and the ins and outs of it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just bring a friend along! I showed for Stacey and I didn't know squat.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I have done it, as a teenager I was brought to shows by my mentor even when my goat didn't join us. I would help her show her goats, since she almost always had more than one in the same class, and I also offered and was asked by other owners to help them, not just show but to hold goats, run errands, and almost anything else. My payment was always that my mentor fed me, and she had a deal with my mother that during the time I was with her I was her responsibility in all ways. I loved it because it gave me time away from home and family along with lots of goats. Because of my helping I was able to go to more shows, andhandle more goats. I was also able to go to a national convention with another goat owner who had seen me working and that I had helped. You may ask around for 4-h or ffa kids who want more showing experience, or consider younger kids who have bought goats from you.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

most of the time people are willing to help if you have multiple goats in the same age class for a show at no charge. Now I have offered to take someone's goats, care for them, show them, and what not for a VERY small fee - as they do not want to go to the shows.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I want to go to the shows and I want to show but ugh i hate telling this. I have a hard time being around crowds and people and being center of atttention. The goats are helping me but people make me extremely nervous to the point of anxiety problems. I hate telling this i really do. But sometimes I don't even lleave my place for weeks at a time. I'm better than i used to be but i am not sure if i can handle going in a ring. I even dread the hollidays because i know i have to go to someones house an be around people even if it's my own family. I have a few selective people that are my security blankets and i'm fine with them but new people i'm not so much. No one knows this because i can somewhat hide it but inside i'm dying. All I can think is please just pretend i'm not here. I've made it to some places made it the whole time i'm there but shook and cried the whole way home. This is why i ask.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

JaLyn, I'm the same way. It took me forever to get my permit because I was afraid of the strangers. It's odd, I love people and I do well with them, but not crowds, crowds intimidate me. I'm working through it too and have gotten myself excited about showing, but if showing is going to be more stressful than it's worth for you, I'm sure you'll be able to find someone that will enjoy helping you. :hug:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I am the exact same way! I've gotten a lot worse since becoming a stay at home mom 5 yrs ago. 
I can go to shows to watch and help, but you won't catch me showing lol.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I personally would do it for nothing. Unless of course I'm coming along way just to show for someone. In that case I'd charge for my hotel room and gas to get there. 

If I'm already there or its not an over night deal I'll do it for free so long as its not too much gas... It expensive keeping gas in a big ole truck.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I just have one problem, how am i going to find someone if i rarely go anywhere lol..oh boy. I'm still going to try it and see. I did it once but my gosh i shook so hard lol..but either way i'm going to try it again because i really want to do this. If i just can't then hopefully i can find someone that maybe will go in the ring with me so then i won't be as nervous. If all else fails i will go the milk route with my goats lol. Thanks everyone for your replies, I really appreciate it.


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

Call your local 4H extension office and see if there might be a teenager who is interested.. I used to do this for others with horses when I was younger because we didn't always have a horse of our own. It's a great opportunity for someone who may be less fortunate. Even see if there is someone who will come with you in case you just can't do it after you get there. We all have our phobias sweetheart. I can't give a shot!!! I pass out! I can stuff back in guts or birth a horse but can't give a simple little shot. I feel like a major loser every time I have to get a friend to come do injections for me. I'm working on it but you know how these things go. :wallbang:


----------

